# Coast of living in Australia examples please!!



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello 
i was wondering if you would give me examples of rate of living so i can compare to were i live, it would be really help full thanks
how much would you spend per week or month on these things !
Rent
weekly shopping
clothes for kids 
electricty
water 

is there any other bills i should be aware of i really want to be prepared for our big move Thanks very much


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

No worries 

I've put my replies in red next to your list  All of the figures are per week.



Baby75 said:


> Hello
> i was wondering if you would give me examples of rate of living so i can compare to were i live, it would be really help full thanks
> how much would you spend per week or month on these things !
> 
> ...


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks very much 

thats really helpful 
Wow thats not bad at all a bit cheaper than home so all good 
cant wait to show my of now


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Baby75 - The rent being quoted is probably per week, not per month. I thought rents were going to be really low until I realized that they are all quoted at a weekly rate.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Baby75 - The rent being quoted is probably per week, not per month. I thought rents were going to be really low until I realized that they are all quoted at a weekly rate.


Yea i noticed that i was checking out houses on line there a while ago here ok rates though compared to at home!

Depends where you live I suppose - it was a big increase for us, and coupled with the lower wages it was a bit of a shock. Hubby gets to do a lot of overtime though so it all pans out ok 

If you've got any other questions just fire away


----------

